# Mr. Wiggles ain't no fool



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I am in LOVE this little man! :love2::love2::love2:


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Smart Mr Wiggles! What a cutie pie! And really great photos of a black poodle!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Aw Jazz, Bonnie and Cooper look fabulous on that first picture!!!!! Gorgeous coats!! 
Thanks for the new pictures!!
Beautiful family!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yah, Cooper is going to have a great coat! I'm really pleased because it's already kinda crunchy/rough feeling. He does have a gay tail, but so did his Daddy, so I'm not surprised. We'll just make a big round puff and hide it!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

He's really cute and it's so pretty to see a black poodle; I'm used to our blues so when I see a black one, I forget how dramatic they are


----------



## missmygirls (Jun 5, 2012)

What great pictures. I am forever picking paper products, such toilet paper, or paper towels out of Remi's mouth lol.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Indiana said:


> He's really cute and it's so pretty to see a black poodle; I'm used to our blues so when I see a black one, I forget how dramatic they are


A true blue is beautiful! 

I am hoping Jazz and Cooper hold their black. Jazz' mom is a nonfading black and Jazz shows no signs of turning blue or fading. Cooper's Dad is a nonfading black. I know some dogs don't start fading until over two. Time will tell.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

He is so sweet! He reminds me so much of my Tia! Bet he is in charge over your big dogs!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> A true blue is beautiful!
> 
> I am hoping Jazz and Cooper hold their black. Jazz' mom is a nonfading black and Jazz shows no signs of turning blue or fading. Cooper's Dad is a nonfading black. I know some dogs don't start fading until over two. Time will tell.


Black poodles are soooo cool 

But I have a thing for Blues too!! I think a true blue Poodle is stunning !! These are 2 of my favorite examples of blues standard poodles (the first and last photos is the same guy  )
The sun made them "almost" silver, but nope  to me they are kinda like the "blue cats" we see sometimes, a dark gray


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> This is Mr. Wiggles working his magic, "pick me up...pleeeease?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who could resist that gorgeous face!!!!!!!!! He is wonderful !
I love how expressive his eyes are, it's like his eyes are talking to you!
Mini Cooper is the perfect brother to Bonnie and Jazz!  I'm so glad to read your posts and to be able to follow his growth from baby to adult 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Very cute... and smart!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

And people think the wee ones are so helpless. Just look at how he grabbed his opportunity to get the toy. So smart and observant. lol. Really cute pictures of some gorgeous Poodles!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Love this thread, and Mini Cooper, too! Mr. Wiggles is a great nickname. I assume he has earned it? 

Looks like he's going to leverage being little and very, very adorable to outfox his bigger pack mates. What a smart boy!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

First Hello and what a handsome gentleman you have. Second I hope I am doing this posting stuff corectly. I too will soon have a black poodle. As mentioned great pictures of a black animal, speaking from experience that is not easy. Have fun, Rachel


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

LOL I love how he grabbed the toy when the others were arguing over it! Such a handsome and clever boy. I love the MINI Cooper banner on his crate and your planter with the Greek key design. I need both of those


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

What a clever little smarty-pants! He is adorable


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! You have really learned how to photograph a black poodle good! Cooper's expressive face is just so dang adorable!!! I guess you have found how 'quick' these minis can be!!!!!! After having big dogs most of my life, I was thrilled when I found how less 'clumsy' the smaller pups are!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

This is my first small dog. I knew the mini's were bright, but didn't expect him to catch on to things so quickly. It is a nice surprise!

He has earned his nickname Mr. Wiggles.  My husband made him banners for his xpen. He is really fond of the little guy. He grew up with a mini poodle and I think he has missed them. He keeps hogging Cooper's attention.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Smart men love their mini poodles! :wink:


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

What a handsome fellow. He is so pretty, and smart too. That is a great combination!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Smart men love their mini poodles! :wink:


Yep.He does love the little fellow. He keeps taking him back to his office.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

My husband is always trying to "steal" Lily from me too. 
I'm just thrilled that he loves her so much.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

12 week old Mr. Wiggles, aka Mr. Wizard, aka Mini Cooper, aka The Coop Myster, thinks he is hot stuff. He struts around like he owns this place. The older he gets the more he stands around demanding, "Oh, admire me."

Hasn't anyone told him he is not quite 7 pounds?

Here I put him on the grooming table to get him used to being up there and instead of being worried he puffs his chest out and shows off. I had to keep a hand on him or he would have turned around to jump on the buffet to snack on some Stella and Chewy's! Silly boy.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

He really gets more beautiful as he grows if that is possible! Already 7 pounds, wow he grew fast! Love him, you can see his personality in his pictures. How fun!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Outwest, 
You sure got a cutie, with a great personality to boot!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

He's really cute! Looks like he is fitting in nicely


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

outwest said:


> 12 week old Mr. Wiggles, aka Mr. Wizard, aka Mini Cooper, aka The Coop Myster, thinks he is hot stuff. He struts around like he owns this place. The older he gets the more he stands around demanding, "Oh, admire me."
> 
> Hasn't anyone told him he is not quite 7 pounds?
> 
> Here I put him on the grooming table to get him used to being up there and instead of being worried he puffs his chest out and shows off. I had to keep a hand on him or he would have turned around to jump on the buffet to snack on some Stella and Chewy's! Silly boy.


Sounds like exactly the temperament you want in a future Grand Champion. :smile:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Sounds like exactly the temperament you want in a future Grand Champion. :smile:


LOL We may show him - time will tell. His Daddy was the GrCh. He may or may not have the stuff. That's why we tried to choose on personality going for a mama with a terrific one. Right now he is our pet. He is getting bold and confident, but still mindful and intune. 

My mother is over the moon with him and can't stop telling me all the cute things he does. Apparently he was trying to get a piece of kibble out of the water bowl. After some trial and error he blew bubbles to bring it to the top and snatch it! We are very happy with him. :act-up:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

outwest said:


> ..Apparently he was trying to get a piece of kibble out of the water bowl. After some trial and error he blew bubbles to bring it to the top and snatch it! We are very happy with him. :act-up:


yet another example that makes me stop and consider whether i want a dog that smart...!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Your poodle family is gorgeous! I loved it when Cooper got the ball away from Bonnie & Jazz! He looks like a pro standing there on the grooming table! :star:


----------

